# Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!



## Wieselwurm (27. Oktober 2013)

*Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Hi Leute
Da die neue Radeon R9 290x im ÜberModus ein laut grunzendes Heizeschwein ist und die Leistung anscheinend werkseitig durch das Hitzelimit gedrosselt wird , dachte ich mir das es mehr als sinnvoll sein dürfte eine Wasserkühlung drauf zu bauen .
Referenzdesigns anderer Hersteller kommen vermutlich erst irgentwann nach Weihnachten.   An großartige Übertacktungen denke ich da garnicht zuerst sollte die Karte mal ne brauchbare Temperatur bekommen sonnst verdampft das Wasser in der Kühlung schon beim geringsten übertacktungs versuch :-.)

Mein Augenmerk liegt also auf RUHE und Coolnes bei ausgelastetem ÜberModus. Das dürfte bei der R 290X schon eine Herausforderung sein , bei  "95 Grad" regulärer Maximal Temperatur unter Volllast!!!
Ich werde mir in den nächsten zwei Wochen ein neues PC System zusammen stellen und genau das versuchen.
Wer hat schon Erfahrungen mit der R290X und spielt mit dem selben Gedanken?

Wieviel Grad hat sie bei euch ? 
Welche Kühlung ist verbaut ? 
Und wie laut ist das ganze ? 
Habt ihr allein nur bessere Kühlung schon eine bessere Leistung in den Benchmarks ohne zu übertackten?

Hier mal Hilfreiche Links 

Tests... Temp infos.
Fazit - Radeon R9 290X im Test: Teilzeit-Boost macht Hawaii fast zum Titan-Killer - Golem.de
Wasserkühlung für Radeon R9 290X gesichtet - Hardware-Infos

Wakü für R 290X
Radeon Rx 200 Series - Full Cover for AMD Radeon - VGA Blocks - Blocks
http://shop.aquacomputer.de/

Bin gespannt was ihr zu berichten habt.


----------



## Palmdale (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Evtl. etwas offtopic, aber wie sehen es die unterschiedlichen Boardpartner, wenn man den verbauten Kühler tauscht? Verliert man dann die Garantie? Wär mir bissl riskant bei nem halben tausender


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Oktober 2013)

ich sehe da das problem, dass es noch gut 3-4 wochen dauern duerfte bid es full-cover gibt, oder hab ich den launch verpasst?


----------



## Wieselwurm (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Also erstmal scheint es so zu sein das man bei AMD die Garantie NICHT verliert wenn man den Kühler abbaut bei Nvidia ist das schon der Fall.
Die R 290X ist schon erhältlich aber es gibt noch keine Referenzdesigns anderer Hersteller.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*



Wieselwurm schrieb:


> Wer hat schon Erfahrungen mit der R290X und spielt mit dem selben Gedanken?



Ich spekulier mal: Niemand.
Ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht, wo passende Wasserkühler bislang in Deutschland lieferbar sind und selbst die Karten werden dieser Tage wohl nur bei Leuten am laufen sein, die spätestens am Launch-Tag bestellt haben.




Palmdale schrieb:


> Evtl. etwas offtopic, aber wie sehen es die unterschiedlichen Boardpartner, wenn man den verbauten Kühler tauscht? Verliert man dann die Garantie? Wär mir bissl riskant bei nem halben tausender


 
Afaik ist EVGA bis auf weiteres der einzige Hersteller, bei dem die Garantie erhalten bleibt. Aber die bauen keine Radeons.
Quasi alle anderen Hersteller antworten ausweichend nach dem Schema "wenn der originale Kühler drauf ist und keine Schäden zu finden, steht der RMA nichts im Wege...". Das heißt aber nichts anderes als "Garantie erlischt, nur merken wirs nicht, wenn der Nutzer sich vorsichtig anstellt".




Wieselwurm schrieb:


> Also erstmal scheint es so zu sein das man bei AMD die Garantie NICHT verliert wenn man den Kühler abbaut bei Nvidia ist das schon der Fall.



???
Du verlierst auch bei Nvidia keine Garantie, wenn du den Kühler abbaust. Du verlierst nichtmal Garanatie, wenn du mit nem Bulldozer drüber fährst. Genauso, wie du deine Radeon über die Kreissäge schieben darfst. Denn weder AMD noch Nvidia geben irgend eine Form von Endkundengarantie auf ihre GPUs, die man verlieren könnte...


----------



## Joselman (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Mit einer anständigen Wakü werden wohl 40-50 Grad max. locker drin sein.


----------



## cryzen (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

eBei ek kann man ab nächster woche den waterblock vorbestellen


----------



## Xylezz (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Dürfte bei Watercool auch nicht mehr allzu lange dauern. Rico ist schon voll dabei


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

"Dabei" oder "fertig"?
Es lohnt sich zwar, auf die Jungs von WC zu warten, aber man sollte manchmal ein Snickers einplanen.


----------



## Shoggy (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Mhhh... - fertig! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

ok, vertan, nur eien woche 

sehr sehr nice, aber wie man dort lesen kann, noch nicht heute.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Falsche Firma (bezgl. der vorrangegangenen Diskussion  ), aber nette Palme


----------



## crankrider (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*



Wieselwurm schrieb:


> Also erstmal scheint es so zu sein das man bei AMD die Garantie NICHT verliert wenn man den Kühler abbaut bei Nvidia ist das schon der Fall.
> Die R 290X ist schon erhältlich aber es gibt noch keine Referenzdesigns anderer Hersteller.


 

Also EVGA ist es bei nVidia und XFX bei AMD ist auch verdammt kullant, meiner Erfahrung nach.
Schon einige Grakas defekt gehabt/gekauft und auch wenn offensichtlich war, das der Kühler abmontiert wurde,
ging die RMA durch. Aber drauf anlegen würde ich es nicht.


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*



Shoggy schrieb:


> Mhhh... - fertig!


 
Ein schöner Kühler, solange der Mauna Loa und der Kilauea nicht dauernd ausbrechen und ihre Lavaströme in die Kühlstruktur ergießen  . Aber ihr habt die Zugrichtung des Hotspots ja entlang der relativ kühlen Speicherriegel orientiert. Mal sehen ob sich die Natur dran hält und die pazifische Platte nun so wandert, dass die Hotspot-Position auch wirklich bald auf Position der GPU liegt . Wie nennt sich denn die neuen Vulkanform - Rippenvulkan? Allerdings fürchte ich, dass die Karte bis dahin dann doch ein wenig veraltet sein dürfte....


----------



## Xylezz (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Dabei" oder "fertig"?
> Es lohnt sich zwar, auf die Jungs von WC zu warten, aber man sollte manchmal ein Snickers einplanen.


 
Also fertig ist er glaube ich nicht, jedenfalls kam bisher noch keine Email mit "deine Karte ist fertig". Also ne Woche dauert es, denke ich, noch. Aber dann hab ich wenigstens Zeit neues Gehäuse und sonstiges zu besorgen. Wollte die Gelegenheit direkt nutzen 

Edit: Oh Gott, die Idee mit dem eingefrästen Hawaii ist der Hammer. Da würde ich ja glatt n anderes Kühlmittel(bin auf Mayhems Pastel eingeschossen fürn Umbau) nutzen und nen Spiegel unter die Karte legen. Sehr geil!


----------



## Wieselwurm (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Wow .....kaum ist die Karte draußen sind schon die Waküs in Sicht so mag ich das   mein Respekt an die Leute von Aqua Computer sehr schöner Kühlkörper. Mich würde mal interessieren welchen Radiator sie verwendet haben und wie stark die Lüfter und die Pumpe aufgedreht waren als sie die  290x ausgelastet haben ???


----------



## Gozo (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Ich hab den EK-FCR9-290X hier liegen  
- jedoch kann ich meine Karte erst morgen bei der Post abholen...


----------



## xCiRE007x (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

EK-FC R9-290X for AMD® Radeon R9 290X makes it's debut | EKWaterBlocks Hier der Link zum EK.. schönes Teil nur gehör ich zur Grünen Fraktion


----------



## Gozo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

10 Minuten FurMark (1100/1400MHZ) - 41° 
ausser Spulenfiepen nix zu hören! YEAH !  EK ownz!


----------



## Callisto (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Nice, und die Lükü-Nutzer jammern über die Lautstärke 
Wie laut ist das Spulenfiepen, oder wollte AMD mit dem Lüfter das Fiepen verstecken


----------



## Gozo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Meine 7970 hatte auch so ein Fiepen, ich würde sagen das ist genau gleich "laut" 
meine 680 hat auch "gefiept", ein kleines bisschen leiser. Ist halt schwer zu beschreiben.

Hab die Karte leider nicht mit dem Originalkühler getestet ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- eingebaut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- Karte ohne Kühler (vorbereitet)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- Kühler "nackt"


----------



## Callisto (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*



Gozo schrieb:


> Hab die Karte leider nicht mit dem Originalkühler getestet ^^


 

Wer macht denn auch sowas


----------



## Wieselwurm (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Jea das bedeutet für mich das ich mir das auf alle Fälle auch zulegen werde. Gozo wieviel Radiotorfläche ist bei dir verbaut ? Und welche Pumpe benutzt du? Bin grad dabei mir ein neues System zusammen zu stellen und bin neugierig


----------



## Gozo (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*



Wieselwurm schrieb:


> Jea das bedeutet für mich das ich mir das auf alle Fälle auch zulegen werde. Gozo wieviel Radiotorfläche ist bei dir verbaut ? Und welche Pumpe benutzt du? Bin grad dabei mir ein neues System zusammen zu stellen und bin neugierig


 
hiho,
also bei mir werkeln zwei 360er Radiatoren, auf denen sechs 120*120 Lüfter sitzen, als Pumpe hab ich eine Laing DDC Ultra, die rennt jetzt schon seit über drei Jahren ohne Probleme.
Zur Zeit

Power Target +0
GPU Clock 1125MHZ
Speicher Clock 1500MHZ

3D Mark 13 Durchlauf, Maxtemp 41° AMD Radeon R9 290X video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASRock Z77 Extreme4


...gleich mal ein paar Stündchen Battlefield zocken und testen wie warm die Karte wird.


----------



## Wieselwurm (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Wow 2 x 360 is schon heftig . Was für Lüfter hast du drin?  Ich grübel grad rum welche ich rein baun soll ,weil ichs leise will. Mag einen Radiator mit Pull belüftung und den andern zum rausblasen. Aber für Pull eignet sich nicht jeder Lüfter oder?


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

ob du den lüfter in push oder in pull montierst, ist dem lüfter völlig egal. entweder der taugt was, oder eben nicht 

btw, ich hab momentan 2 360er in push-pull nur für cpu  hab direkt für graka mit vorgesorgt, hätte warscheinlich auch genug leistung für zwei graka's


----------



## Wieselwurm (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Für 2 Grakas ....locker . 

Ne das ist so nicht ganz richtig eigentlich sollte es egal sein ob pusch oder pull das hab ich eben auch gedacht . Aber die Noisblocker e loop sollen probleme mit Pull haben....ka warum...... ist die aussage von manchen im Netz. Ist aber egal dann bau ich die eben alle in Push die sind eh sehr leise. ich wollte die in Pull einbauen damit sie IM Gehäuse sind und somit weniger hörbar.


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

das problem bei den eloops war glaube ich, dass der rotor ein stück rausrutscht, wenn der nach so montiert ist, dass der von unten nach oben bläst. dadurch könnte der auf den lamellen vom radi schleifen oder sich komplett festhaken und damit garnicht erst drehen. aber rein von der leistung sollten auch die keinen großen unterschied zwischen push und pull haben.


----------



## Wieselwurm (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Das wird sein...


----------



## Joselman (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> das problem bei den eloops war glaube ich, dass der rotor ein stück rausrutscht, wenn der nach so montiert ist, dass der von unten nach oben bläst. dadurch könnte der auf den lamellen vom radi schleifen oder sich komplett festhaken und damit garnicht erst drehen.


 
Ich habe dieses Problem nicht.


----------



## Wieselwurm (1. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

So jetzt hab ich mal meine Bestelllisten umgesetzt . Neuer PC mit Wakü für cpu und gpu. Müsste alles nächste Woch eintreffen....bis auf die Graka ....die R9 290x ist zur Zeit fast nirgentwo auf Lager. Und ich zahl kein 100 euro drauf nur um sie eine Woche schneller zu haben. Hab jetzt auch 4 E Loop mit dazu genommen. Freu mich darauf wie ein Kind auf Weihnachten )


----------



## xeno75 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Geht mir genauso. Ich bekomme zwar keinen kompletten Rechner aber auch die r9 290x und in dem Zug wird mein PC dann unter Wasser gesetzt. Bestellt ist alles aber am liebsten will man ja gleich loslegen.


----------



## spukisputnik (4. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Kann mal jemand

was dazu sagen wie sich die R9 290X unter Wasser verhält.
Vor allem ob sie die Taktraten mit geringerer Wärme halten kann und wie sie sich Takten lässt.

Grüße


----------



## Vrtra81 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Läuft sehr smooth mit Wakü.
Temps nicht über 60 Grad und Taktraten sind stabil, 
fallen vielleicht mal um 1Mhz ab aber das wars auch schon.

Ans übertakten habe ich mich noch nicht ernsthaft ran gesetzt aber ohne weitere Korrekturen komme ich auf 1150/1400Mhz.
Werde bei Gelegenheit, wenn ich die Probleme mit meinem neuen Board behoben habe, weiterfesten was da noch so geht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. November 2013)

klingt fast, als wenn wakue pflicht waere


----------



## Xylezz (5. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Ich glaube die Karte wird unter Wakü wirklich abartig gut gehen, durch das sonst so hohe Temptarget bei Luft hat man halt extrem viel "Luft"() nach oben. Aber man wird auch echt ne Menge Radiatorfläche für Crossfire benötigen. Zum Glück plane ich beim Umbau 2x480er ein


----------



## D33M0 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

HIS AMD R9 290X BF4 Edition
Luft vs Wasser(EKWB)

zur Karte:
Was viele freuen dürfte, 
die karte ist nicht mit Garantie-Void-Stickern überklebt.
Man kann den Kühler Problemlos entfernen.

Ich nutze für Volle auslastung den PSU Test von OCCT, 
da dieser meine Kiste als einziger über 500W bringt.


Test jewahls eine Stunde. 
Ausgeschrieben sind maximal Tempraturen.
Luft
HDD       30
CPU       51
Core0    59
Core1    54
Core2    60
Core3    65
GPU      95
W Delta               30

Wasser
HDD       32
CPU       54
Core0    66
Core1    62
Core2    67
Core3    71
GPU      63
W Delta               32

Kreislauf Details:
Innovatek HPPS Plus 12V 650l/h
Innovatek AGB-o-Matik
Phobya G-Charger 240 V2
2* Noiseblocker 2500 rpm @ 7V
2* Noiseblocker 1300 rpm @ MB-Header 9-12V
10/8 Schlauch

Kühler:
EK WB Supremecy CPU 1155
EK WB FC290x Ace/Nic

Alle werte sind Kartenseitig ohne OC im UBER-MODE durchgeführt worden.
Die CPU lief bei beiden Tests auf 4.36 Ghz.


----------



## Xylezz (5. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Dann dürfte die bei meinem 480er ja noch deutlich kühler bleiben. Find ich gut


----------



## Vrtra81 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Noch mal als Nachtrag mein System.

i7-4770 @ 4.2ghz
r9 290x

Radiatoren:
1x 240 45mm
1x 240 30mm
1x 120 45mm

Lüfter kann ich entspannt auf 7V/800rpm laufen lassen ohne dabei über 35Grad Wassertemperatur zu kommen.


----------



## m4ntic0r (5. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Hätte ja schon Bock auf ein R9 290x Crossfire @ Wakü. Müsste ja problemlos klappen mit meinem Radi.
Aber der Preis  Ich würds machen wenn alle guten Konsolenspiele zusätzlich auf PC erscheinen würden. Aber so hat man vielleicht paar Top Titel für die sich ne vierstellige Summe niemals lohnt..


----------



## spukisputnik (6. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Danke mal für die Rückmeldungen..

Ich habe hier ein HD7970 GHz Crossfire unter Wasser das läuft verdammt gut.
Wenn da nicht der HabenWillVirus wäre, lecker 2xR9 290x mit vieleicht dem EK-FC R9-290X - Nickel.

Aber das macht einfach keinen sinn die mehrleistung verbrennt dann im cpu limit.
Ne ne da muss erst mal ein CPU upgrade her.

Na ja wäre trotzdem mal interesant auf wie viel Ihr die R9 290x unter H2° pushen könnt.

Grüße


P.S: wobei jetzt 63 C° schon echt mehr ist wie ich es von den 7970ern gewöhnt bin, die pendeln sich so um die 52° ein beim zocken, ist jetzt nicht dramatisch aber man merkt schon das
die mehrleistung auch energie verbraucht und dabei wärme erzeugt.


----------



## Hilzerak (7. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Wenn sie denn nur endlich mal verfügbar wäre


----------



## Hilzerak (7. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Sry für Doppelpost, aber hab ich was verpasst?
474 für eine R9-290X mit EKWB?!
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » AMD Grafikkarten » RADEON R9 290 Serie » VTX3D RADEON R9 290 X-Edition watercooled with EKWB


----------



## alm0st (7. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Das ist eine [R290] in der [X-Edition] und keine [R290X] ^^


----------



## Hilzerak (7. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Hatte mich schon gewundert.
Allerdings habe ich die Speccs dann nichtmehr gelesen, da eh nicht lieferbar


----------



## xeno75 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*



Hilzerak schrieb:


> Wenn sie denn nur endlich mal verfügbar wäre


 
Ja, das nervt...mein Lieferdatum ist jetzt auch vom 4. auf den 11.11. verlegt worden...hoffentlich kein besoffenes Modell


----------



## Wieselwurm (8. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Bei mir genau das gleich ich habe meine Wakü ausrüstung schon da ,der PC kommt am WE aber die Karte.....ja wo is sie dennn???....Hab die bei Hardwareversand bestellt.da steht seid 7 Tagen Lieferzeit 7 Tage 
Ich hoffe nur das ich meine 2x 240x45 Radiatoren auch in mein Fractal Design XL R2 Gehäuse rein bekomme ;-/


----------



## xeno75 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Ich habe bei computeruniverse bestellt. Da im Shop steht auch immer noch 1-2 Wochen Lieferzeit. Mal sehen wer von uns früher Glück hat


----------



## Hilzerak (8. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Meine Wakü liegt hier auch schon rum und wartet...
Naja ich habe noch nicht bestellt und warte die Situation ab um dann zuzuschlagen.
Streitet ihr 2 euch mal bisschen drum, denn ich will der lachende 3. sein


----------



## FunnyPeet (12. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Wie teuer wird denn so eine Wakü die GPU und CPU kühlt?


----------



## Speedy1612 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

3770K @ 4,7Ghz      R9-290  @ 1150/1400mhz mit EKWB       wird nicht wärmer als  45C*       Radis :   140er + 200er    Wassertemp  meist zwischen 30-33C*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*



FunnyPeet schrieb:


> Wie teuer wird denn so eine Wakü die GPU und CPU kühlt?


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...elkonfigurationen-stand-17-02-2013-a.html#2.1


----------



## xeno75 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Das hier steht jetzt in meinem Bestellstatus zur MSI R9 290X: 



> Wareneingang bei uns voraussichtlich erwartet am 25.11.2013
> (Aktuelle unverbindliche Angabe unseres Lieferanten)



 ARGH!!


----------



## Hilzerak (12. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Was haste gezahlt?
Hab meine gestern Abend bestellt und sie ist bereits auf dem Weg zu mir


----------



## Xylezz (12. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Würde auch stornieren und eine verfügbare (XFX bei Alternate zb!) bestellen an deiner Stelle.


----------



## xeno75 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*



Hilzerak schrieb:


> Was haste gezahlt?
> Hab meine gestern Abend bestellt und sie ist bereits auf dem Weg zu mir


 
479,- bei Computeruniverse.net. Wieviel hast du denn bezahlt und wo?


----------



## Hilzerak (12. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Hab mich nach Tagelangem Preisvergleich für Xylezz-Variante entschieden.
Sprich Alternate.


----------



## xeno75 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Würde auch stornieren und eine verfügbare (XFX bei Alternate zb!) bestellen an deiner Stelle.


 
Genau so hab ich's jetzt gemacht. Ich hoffe es geht jetzt fix, meine Geduld ist schon arg strapaziert


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/210874-wakue-beispielkonfigurationen-stand-17-02-2013-a.html#2.1


ich wurde nen teil gebraucht kaufen.

hab gerade nen alphacool 360st30 und nen airplex revolution fuer zusammen 75 euro gekauft.

dazu n set mit ner laing...

man kann guenstig ran kommen. ist aber eben mit zeit und geduld verbunden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Gebraucht oder gar mit Gebastel lässt sich SEHR viel sparen (meine drei Radiatoren haben zusammen <60 € gekostet. Inkl. 3 mal Versand), aber das mögen die meisten halt nicht.


----------



## Hilzerak (13. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Paket ist da, am Samstag wird umgebaut


----------



## Wieselwurm (13. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Mein Packet kommt Morgen, kanns kaum erwarten meine Radeon zu "Krönen" und in Betrieb zu nehmen. Meine Wakü mit GPU Kühler hat insg.400 gekostet . 
Dazu noch mein 2K Monitor und ich bin für die nächsten Jahre gewapnet


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. November 2013)

Hab für meine Wakü gut 1000 flocken gelassen. Dafür mit allem schnick schnack ^^ samt board unter Wasser.  Für den einstieg ist man aber mit 450€ für cpu + gpu gut bedient.

Mich würden mal ein paar max oc werte der 290x  unter wasser interessieren. Ggf Heaven stable.


----------



## xeno75 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*



Hilzerak schrieb:


> Paket ist da, am Samstag wird umgebaut


 
Meine ist jetzt auch unterwegs. Guter Tipp mit alternate


----------



## Xylezz (13. November 2013)

Kein Problem ^^


----------



## dnik (14. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Leistungsunterschiede zwischen dem Kühler von Aquacomputer und EK oder ist das letzlich eine reine design Frage? 

Gruß


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

ich behaupte einfach mal, das ist eine reine designfrage. die mMn AC für sich entschieden hat


----------



## dnik (14. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Ja finde den auch sehr viel geiler. Da ich den aber eh nicht sehe werde ich wohl nach der Verfügbarkeit gehen


----------



## Hilzerak (14. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*



Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Mich würden mal ein paar max oc werte der  290x  unter wasser interessieren. Ggf Heaven stable.


 
Spätestens Sonntag sollte ich dir die Werte liefern können! Bisschen Geduld noch.


----------



## dnik (14. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Es gibt ja schon ein paar mit Wakü. Könnt Ihr mir mal bitte ein Bild vom Serienkühler von unten machen!?
THX schon mal. 

Gruß


----------



## Wieselwurm (17. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Hallo Leute .
So mein erstes Wakü System ist Installiert . Nach anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten und Softwareproblemen (Win 8.1) Läuft nun alles Tadellos.

Bei mir sind nun 2x 240 Radiatoren , DDC Laing Pumpe , 6 Lüfter verbaut .
Es werden mein Intel core i7 4770K und meine XFX R9 290 X gekühlt und das anscheinend sehr gut. Bin jetzt ein bisal am rumtesten und schreibe bald was zu den Temperaturen rein.


----------



## xeno75 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Ich habe einen i7 2600k und eine r9 290x mit einem Phobya 200er radi und einen Alphacool 280er. Nach 15 Minuten Furmark komme ich auf 50 Grad, wobei die Lüfter für den Alphacool noch in der Post sind. Mit Referenzkühler war ich nach 4 Minuten bei 91 Grad. Und das einzige was ich von der Karte jetzt noch höre ist Spulenfiepen. Übertaktet habe ich noch nicht aber ich find's schon sehr angenehm so


----------



## KetanestCola (17. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Ich habe z.zt. nur den I7 4770k im Kühlkreislauf. Gestern kam die R9 290 diese wird ende des Monats noch unter Wasser gesetzt.
Dann mit 1x240mm und 1x360mm Radiator. Wenn ich mir Eure Berichte mal so ansehe - bin ich doch sehr zuversichtlich auf genügend OC Potential 
Der GPU Stock Lüfter ist echt ein Sauger - selbst mit Headset noch ein Rauschen zu vernehmen...

Bin auf weitere Temp´s sehr gespannt


----------



## Hilzerak (20. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*



KetanestCola schrieb:


> Bin auf weitere Temp´s sehr gespannt


 
50° unter Vollast @1160/6000.
Idle sinds 35.


----------



## KetanestCola (22. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Sehr schön - Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung 
Da bin ich mal der guten Hoffnung dass es bei mir ähnlich sein wird.


----------



## Hilzerak (22. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Ich korrigiere mich.
Idle 32 Last 48°.
@1170/6000 bei 1,318 ohne dropp.


----------



## dnik (28. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Hi, 

i5 2500K@1.36V und R9 290@1200Mhz sind mit drei 240er und einem 120er im Kreislauf. 
Die GPU macht unter Last 47°C - 50°C bei 15% Lüftergeschwindigkeit


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

die hier bisher vorgestellten ergebnisse machen mich zuversichtich. zumal die R9 290 sich der 300€-marke nähert. 
von sapphire, xfx und gigabyte gibts die laut geizhals für um die 340€


----------



## dnik (29. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Mal so ne Zwischeninfo: Differenz zwischen Wasser und GPU liegt bei mir bei 18°C. Wärmeleitpaste ist die Prolimatec PK-2.


----------



## pilzbefall (29. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

habe einen cpu-Kühlblock (für 15 Euro vor 7 Jahren gekauft, ist ein alter ZERN) mit angepassten Lochabständen auf der 290 verbaut, Radiator ist ein 36x50cm Kühler von einem PKW (20 Euro, gebraucht). temps im heaven bench bei 100mv+ u. oc wie in der Signatur max 43°C. Billig & leistungsfähig schließen sich nicht aus


----------



## Xylezz (29. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Ich hoffe du hast dran gedacht die SpaWas ausreichend zu kühlen


----------



## pilzbefall (29. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

2 Lüfter halten auf die Vorderseite, ein dritter auf der Platinenrückseite drauf, temps von vr1/2 nie über 60°C.


----------



## Xylezz (29. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

klingt sehr abenteuerlich  aber solange es funktioniert, why not


----------



## Cleriker (29. November 2013)

Naja, im Auto sitzt ja letztendlich nichts anderes, als ein großer MoRa Core. Was man für einen MoRa Pro bezahlt ist eigentlich vollkommen überteuert. Der große Vorteil ist halt, dass schon passende Anschlüsse dran sind.

pilzbefall,
kannst du mal ein Bild von dem System Posten. Hast mich neugierig gemacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*

Das große Vorteil eines Moras ist, dass man Kupferrohre und Silent-taugliche Lamellenabstände hat, anstelle von Alu und engsten Geflechten.
Die Preise kommen dann halt durch die wesentlich geringeren Stückzahlen im Vergleich zur Automobilbranche zustande.


----------



## Fockich (30. November 2013)

Ich werd nächstes jahr bestimmt auch ne 290x an bord holen...
Nen mora und nen 360er radi hab ich schon.

Also denk ich mal das ich gut gewapnet bin...


----------



## pilzbefall (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Radeon R9 290 x mit Wasserkühlung ! Erfahrungen und Tips!*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Naja, im Auto sitzt ja letztendlich nichts anderes, als ein großer MoRa Core. Was man für einen MoRa Pro bezahlt ist eigentlich vollkommen überteuert. Der große Vorteil ist halt, dass schon passende Anschlüsse dran sind.
> 
> pilzbefall,
> kannst du mal ein Bild von dem System Posten. Hast mich neugierig gemacht.


gerne, aber nich erschrecken  Ist mein Allzweck-Atelier-Arbeits-Werkstattraum und das ganze Arrangement hat schon 4-5 Systemwechsel hinter sich seit ca. 2006. Die Lüfter befinden sich luftdicht verklebt in einem Vorbau aus stabiler (und mittlerweile echt abgefuckt vergammelter) Pappe, sodaß sie die komplette Fläche ventilieren. Der Luftstrom geht nach innen, beide Gehäuseseitenwände entfernt, sodaß die leicht erwärmte Luft relativ ungehindert durchs ganze Innere gehn kann. 

P.S. ich schau da ungern rein....
edit: puh, schön klein geraten die Bilder :p

http://s1.directupload.net/images/131204/temp/2wo9frno.jpg
[URL]http://www.bilder-upload.eu/thumb/3b580e-1386177347.jpg[/URL]

@ryvendingsbums
ja, leider aus Alu und nicht aus Kupfer, allerdings hat die Finnenbauart bei mir einen guten Luftdurchsatz. Die Auto-Wärmetauscher für die Heizung haben dagegen eine miserable Durchlässigkeit.


edit: nichts für ungut lol


----------

